# [! zurückgegeben !]0c45:613e Microdia Webcam no /dev/video*

## artbody

Ist ein Gerät von (NO) trust Chat&VoIP Pack mit einer WB-3250P drin

aber die Kennung ist 0c45:613e Microdia

hab jetzt schon ne ganze menge getestet

weiß jetzt aber irgendwie nicht mehr weiter 

vieleicht weiß von euch noch einer ein tip

genkernel --dmraid --menuconfig all

emerge -av x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l  media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2

emerge -av gspcav1

dmesg

```

usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-5: SN9C120 PC Camera Controller detected (vid:pid 0x0C45:0x613E)

usb 2-5: No supported image sensor detected for this bridge

```

lsusb -v 

```

....

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613e Microdia 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0c45 Microdia

  idProduct          0x613e 

  bcdDevice            1.01

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                1 USB camera

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1....

```

```

localhost dev # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i v4l

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

localhost dev # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i video

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_FB_IVTV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_29XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_24XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_DEBUGIFC is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

```

```

localhost dev # ls /dev/vi* 

ls: cannot access /dev/vi*: No such file or directory

```

```

localhost achim # luvcview -f yuv 

luvcview version 0.2.1 

Video driver: x11

A window manager is available

video /dev/video0 

ERROR opening V4L interface 

: No such file or directory

```

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hi.

Da hat sich ja noch niemand für Dich erbarmt. Viel helfen kann man Dir da sicher (noch) nicht. Ich habe auch eine Microdia-Webcam und Treiber gibt es keine offiziellen. Unter http://groups.google.com/group/microdia/ kannst Du Dich auf dem Laufenden halten wieweit deine Webcam unterstützt wird. Im Moment taucht deine Kennung dort aber (noch) nicht auf. Meine Webcam wird zwar von dem Treiber supported, allerdings bringt mir das nichts, da er nur ein grünes Bild liefert und nichts weiter. Also warten und hoffen...

cu

----------

## musv

Schreibt mal an den Michel Xhaard. 

Ich hatte mal 'ne Billig-Webcam gekauft, die vom gspcav-Treiber eigentlich hätte unterstützt werden sollen, hatte aber nur 'n schwarzes Bild. Hab ein paar E-Mails an den Michel geschrieben, die inf-Datei vom Windoof-Treiber hingeschickt, ein halbes Jahr später lief die Webcam mit gspcav.

Generell rate ich aber von Trust aus folgenden Gründen ab: 

Ich hab 'ne Mouse von Trust gekauft. Von den 7 Buttons kann ich 3 wirklich benutzen, weil die anderen per Signalkopplung angesteuert werden. Also Signal Buttons 1+3 = Signal Button 4 usw.. Als ich dann an Trust 'ne E-Mail mit der Bitte um den Linux-Treiber geschrieben hab, bekam ich nur die Antwort, dass deren Produkte ausschließlich für Windows (R) mit Betonung auf dem (R) entwickelt werden. Ich hatte denen dann das Angebot gemacht, dass die 'ne Mouse an die xorg-Leute schicken, damit ein Treiber entwickelt werden kann und die somit ihre verpeilte Firmenpolitik korrigieren können. Eine Antwort bekam ich nicht mehr. 

Außerdem hab ich noch 'ne gebrauchte Webcam (für 5 Euro gebraucht gekauft) von Trust. Scheint so, als ob das Ding derartig bekloppte Defaultwerte hat, dass die Webcam im Normalbetrieb ohne Helligkeitskorrektur nicht benutzbar ist. Unter Kopete hab ich das Ding noch nicht gängig bekommen. Mit aMSN und mplayer funktionierts halbwegs. 

Deswegen rate ich vom Kauf von Trust-Produkten ab. Die produzieren Schrott und sind windowsverbohrt. Sowas muss man nicht unterstützen.

----------

## artbody

Ja das war mein erstes TRUST gerät und gleichzeitig das letzte welches ich gekauft habe

Ich hab den MÜLL wieder eingepackt und zurückgegeben.

Da hat der Verbraucherschutz doch was für sich - 2 Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen - zurück - Problem sozusagen entsorgt  :Laughing: 

----------

